# Gemsbok Ocktober 2005



## Bushman (Nov 25, 2003)

Congrats on that Gemsbok Boesman.

I have used Rockets for years and have had great success with them all, from 100 grain to 125 grain Steelheads, to the deadly 100 grain Hammerhead. The Hammerheads are awesome for warthog and Impala. I prefer to use the 125 grain on Gemsbok, Kudu sized game though.

When it comes to mechs, either you love them or hate them - there is so much debate that surrounds them..........

I shoot a 100# Bowtech Tribute, 660 grain easton realtree 300's with Rockets.


----------



## Bushman (Nov 25, 2003)

Boesman, this is a Hammerhead that I shot through a Gemsbok about two years ago. See how the blades bent but did not break.


----------



## Boesman (Jun 16, 2006)

The hammerhead I used on the Gemsbok, the broken piece was found in the opposite shoulder blade, must have broken of in the death run. I hit the opposite shoulder and did not get full penetration but the hart and lungs were cut to pieces with an clear blood trail, not that the trail was needed.


----------



## Bushman (Nov 25, 2003)

Here is a 4 Blade version of the Hammerhead. I shot a blesbok with this one and used 4 standard Hammerhead replacement blades. 

I have never seen them on sale here in SA - has anyone else? This is also the first 4 blade mech that I have seen - would be neat if Rocket came up with a 4 blade Steelhead.....


----------



## switchraph (Feb 14, 2006)

Bushman said:


> Here is a 4 Blade version of the Hammerhead. I shot a blesbok with this one and used 4 standard Hammerhead replacement blades.
> 
> I have never seen them on sale here in SA - has anyone else? This is also the first 4 blade mech that I have seen - would be neat if Rocket came up with a 4 blade Steelhead.....


they have made it and i think they still do

rocket steelhead 125 grains 4 blade with 1.25" CD


----------

